# Wildfire at the wrong time



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Just before 1pm today a fire started(they are sayin by some people doing target practice on BLM land,totally legal) that has jumped to 2500 acres as of 7pm.The bad thing about this fire is lots of homes are in the way and more important is that most people were at work and could not return to there homes or still cannot and this is an area where everybody has animals!
I realy feel for those poor people who have pets and livestock in that area as the wind is still going strong at 8pm.This fire is between Reno and Carson city Nevada and its very dry now.As of now 8 homes lost with about 350 more in the path.I will be volunteering my services as a cook to help feed the incoming firefighters as well as the people who are evacuated as needed.
Man this is work which I have had to do a couple of other times but we just all must pitch in and help with whatever skills you have.
Cross your fingers that the wind dies down,thanks,Doug..............


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

How good of you to volunteer your time. My thoughts are with ya',
Jim


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks to be a bad fire season here in CA too. I'm waiting for call up locally when they hit.
danny


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i can tell you that AUS will probably by a focal point *yet again* with bush fires this summer (dec-feb).

Hasnt been a lot of rain, and the el-nina stuff that did grow, is prob ready for a burning.

CB, ive been thinking about the volunteer stuff for quite a while. Not just natural disasters, but homeless shelters and stuff. Seems to me that many years ago, the scout movement was right about citizenship and public service.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Good luck Doug,

Stay safe.


----------

